# New boarder from Md needs advice



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

if that gear is free and you want to give snowboarding a try...:dunno: why not...i wouldn't pay much for that gear...tops $10 for all of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

The clash is a good beginner board that you could grow into. People will come down on it cause its $$$. If buying new, for the same amount you could get a "better" board. More importantly, what are the sizes you are looking at? Its more important to make sure that you are getting gear that is the right size for your size, build, etc


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

Helikaon34 said:


> The clash is a good beginner board that you could grow into. People will come down on it cause its $$$. If buying new, for the same amount you could get a "better" board. More importantly, what are the sizes you are looking at? Its more important to make sure that you are getting gear that is the right size for your size, build, etc


Im open to all suggestions, but im kinda limited to whats on craigslist. Definitely wont be spending much on gear, college and booze gets in the way of that. Size wise, im 5'11 about 180 lbs with a 10.5 boot. I was thinkin prob a 156 or 158 length. Should i be considering a wide board since my feet are bordering large?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

well dude, this is just my opinion, and it varies by riding style, preference etc, but I'd definitely say stick with the 158. The 156 seems a bit short for you and as you progress, you'll be thankful for the extra length when going at speed. 

I don't think you necessarily need a wide, although I think you are borderline. It sucks, but it really is best to go down to your local shop and see how everything fits. Its a bit uncool, but you might consider going over to SkiChalet off 270 in Gaithersburg and seeing how things fit then buying online. Like I said, its kinda uncool, but hey. 

Also, yeah, craigslist works, but also check out discount sites like sierrasnowboard.com and backcountry outlet. If you're not picky, you can find good deals on there. If you're trying to go REAL cheap there is a place called the baltimore ski warehouse. They sell both used and new stuff, but you could walk out of there with a whole set up for like $100. Just can't be picky . . . 

again man, just my thoughts


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

lol at the uncool part. I guess thats what i gotta do. Gaithersburg isnt far so i could definitely make the trip. Thanks for all the advice broski.

edit: i just checked out that bmore warehouse site and it looks pretty ideal.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

cool man, no worries. Lemme know how it all turns out


----------

